# Hemianthus Callitrichoides ("HC") Growing Tips ...



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

*Hemianthus Callitrichoides ("HC") Growing Tips ...*

I've propagated a lot of HC this year, and wanted to share some growing tips with those who might be having 
difficulty growing this plant.

Here's _some_ of my "crop" from the recent months:




























































































































*TIPS:*

-I dose using Tom Barr's EI method. Bulk macro dry ferts from gregwatson.com, Seachem Flourish for micros.
-I inject CO2 at around 30ppm.
-Although the HC grows well on the substrate, it grows the fastest _floating_ right under the lights (3 watts/gallon 
via ODNO tubes). This tells me that although it roots well, ferts in the water column & high light are more important than a 
nutrient-laden substrate. _ALL of the HC that I've grown/sold was grown floating!_

I've stopped floating/farming it, because shade was affecting the growth of my plants in/on the substrate.

Good luck to everyone wanting to propagate this still hard-to-find plant!


----------



## crshadow (Sep 25, 2004)

Great tips John, thanks for posting! 

Just wanted to add that if you are starting with small pieces of HC, you can throw them into a floating breeding trap to keep the little buggers from getting tossed around the tank.

-Jeremiah


----------

